# Hi



## Haifeng (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi everyone
Looking to share good time talking about martial arts.


----------



## TerryDooley (Apr 10, 2017)

Hello Haifenf, I am also interested in learning new things about martial arts.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 10, 2017)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 10, 2017)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Buka (Apr 11, 2017)

Welcome Haifeng, wecome Terry.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 28, 2017)

Haifeng said:


> Hi everyone
> Looking to share good time talking about martial arts.


 
You will find plenty of good times here.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 28, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## ShortBridge (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi


----------

